# Lathe workbench/cabinet



## xmaddchillx (Mar 22, 2009)

this is what happens when you get bored. now i just need to start using the lathe! lol


----------



## keithlong (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice job on the cabinet. Or you could just pack it up and ship it to me, HAHAHA!!. Great looking job there.


----------



## xmaddchillx (Mar 22, 2009)

i'm really happy with the way it came out. got the top off of a dresser than was getting tossed at a house i was working at. debating on building doors for it tomorrow


----------



## markgum (Mar 22, 2009)

if this happens when your bored. what happens when you have nothing to do.. :biggrin:
Great work.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Mar 22, 2009)

you must have pushed the easy button, I see the Office depot box it came in.


----------



## shadow man (Mar 22, 2009)

That looks good now that you re organized it will be hard to find anything HAHA


----------



## xmaddchillx (Mar 22, 2009)

ha the office depot box is full of blanks lol


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 22, 2009)

You guys embarrass me... all of those fine detailed, finished work cabinets.. and mine is just a bunch of 2 x 4 cobbled together... I really should be ashamed. :biggrin::biggrin:

I have added a small drawer under the table to hold lathe accessories.  The box on the bottom is full of rocks to add stability... nothing as good looking as yours though.


----------



## xmaddchillx (Mar 22, 2009)

well you gotta understand I work in a woodshop all day lol. My shop probably beats everyone here  I'll take some pics of it tomorrow and post em.


----------



## JackTheSquid (Mar 29, 2009)

This was my shot at a lathe cabinet/stand.  Mostly 3/4 plywood with some poplar trim.

Jack


----------



## xmaddchillx (Mar 29, 2009)

I like it jack!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 30, 2009)

JackTheSquid said:


> This was my shot at a lathe cabinet/stand.  Mostly 3/4 plywood with some poplar trim.
> 
> Jack



And another guy posts a finished lathe cabinet... just trying to make me look bad.:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:

Very nice Jack.. just wish I had some wood working skills I could apply.


----------

